# pure-ftp user over ssh

## proletarios

εχω σκαλόση με αυτο λιγη βοηθεια απλα θα ηταν χρησος για εμενα

----------

## atmosx

 *proletarios wrote:*   

> εχω σκαλόση με αυτο λιγη βοηθεια απλα θα ηταν χρησος για εμενα

 

Βλέπω ότι δεν απάντησε κανείς οπότε...

1. Δώσε παραπάνω πληροφορίες, τι έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα και δεν λειτούργησε; (αν έκανες τπτ)

2. Εξήγησε μας γιατί θέλεις να έχεις pure-ftpd over SSH; Είναι σαν να λες ότι θέλεις να στήσεις μια γέφυρα και μετά πάνω στην γέφυρα ένα χωματόδρομο «για να περνάς απέναντι».

Αν θέλεις ftpd και encryption τότε η λύση θα ήταν το OpenSSL ή το OpenVPN (για το οποίο οι χρήστες θέλουν κλειδιά).

Στην περίπτωση που έχουν SSH access όμως (οι χρήστες ή έσυ) δεν χρειάζεσαι FTP που είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς παλιό protocol με διάφορα προβλήματα καθώς χρειάζεται 2 ports σε standard mode για να λειτουργήσει... Το FTP είναι πολύ παλιό και δεν σχεδιάστηκε για το διαδίκτυο, οπότε καλύτερα να το αποφεύγεις.

----------

## proletarios

δυστυχως δεν εχω επιλογη υπαρχουν 2 server και πανο παιζη ο pure-ftpd πρέπει να δημιουργησω ftp χρηστη για να μεταφερω τις υπιρεσιες απο τον ενα στον αλλο και η εντολη ftp δεν παιζι στον "client" mono h sftp

----------

## proletarios

useradd -g ftpgroup -d /dev/null -s /etc ftpuser

pure-pw useradd joe -u ftpuser -d /home/ftpusers/joe -m

pure-pw mkdb

απλα αρνείται την είσοδο σαν να βαζω λάθος password

----------

## proletarios

pure-pw useradd (username) -u (system username) -d (user ftp directory) -m

Για να δημιουργήσετε έναν χρήστη στο pure-ftpd θα πρέπει να έχετε δημιουργήσει πρώτα έναν χρήστη συστήματος.

----------

